# Bye-bye, BPD...



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I personally didn't read the article in the (Globe, I think it was?) but all this talk about all Boston Police Academies being cancelled really dampened my sprits, especially since of all the retirements as of Dec. 31. 

Thoughts? Info, anyone?


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Yeah, sucks. It was in the paper on Christmas too, happy %#@&ing holidays, eh? I posted the article in another forum on here.

Good luck to those of you who were two weeks away from the academy and had the rug pulled out from under you. Do not give up, things will get better eventually. Just gotta ride out another couple of years or so.









-Mike


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah, hopefully the age requirement will be lifted by then, too. I have one more CS test to go after the one in April before I'm finished for good.


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

Ya, talk about a kick in the pants. When I heard the news I personally felt that I was going to be sick. Had us running all over this friggen city to be poked and proded. We had to sit and take that psych test, go to Woburn and slide across a gym floor, covered with about 9 inches of dust, and all for what? Woops, my bad! Sorry for getting your hopes up! Won't happen again







Thank God I can go back to my old job. I feel sorry for the guys and girls I took the PAT with who, after they passed, gave their 2 weeks. I hope they can get their jobs back. You know, their is this old saying that goes " Sometimes God makes you swim through shit before you hit the water." Unfortunately, this sewage pipe doesn't seem to end


----------



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

I feel bad for all of you that are going through this awful mess,







I hope this doesn't affect the way you test







, because now you have to take it again- atleast they didn't do it after the filing date. Good luck to all that are faced with this FUX Up mess that the pencil pushers screwed it up for.


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

This new test is absolute crap!







Why the hell are we going to have to take another test to get placed on a list that we won't get hired off of? If Boston can't hire off of this list, AFTER processing everybody, how are they going to be able to hire off of the new list?


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

They just want everyone's $50. Thats why the State Police advertised their exam all over the papers and on TV....$35 x 16000 test takers =$560,000.....thats about 5 new crusiers they can buy now.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

That sucks big time, I heard about the cancelation of the BPD academy.







Once again we can thank our beloved state for this. They squandered the money on stupid stuff; ex. Big Dig and schools, instead of of putting it towards police, fire, Medical personal. Instead of the state funding areas that need money, they blow it on crap. Well hopefully Romney can ditch us out.
Does anyone now if Worcester Police had its Academy canceled?


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by Tackleberry22:
> *They squandered the money on stupid stuff; ex. Big Dig and schools, instead of of putting it towards police, fire, Medical personal.*


Umm... I hope you are being sarcastic, Tackleberry. I do not think that "stupid stuff" and "schools" should be related together in the same sentence. Sure, public safety is important, but so is education. And while the Big Dig may be considered "stupid" to those who may not use the roads in the Boston area on a regular basis, would you rather they just cut off its funding and left everything half-done?

Sure, I want a job as much as the next guy, and I certainly do not want to see anyone lose their position. However, it is hard to say that spending money on education "crap" instead of hiring more police/fire/EMS "personal" is stupid.









-Mike


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

> Originally posted by Tiger Woody:
> * They just want everyone's $50. Thats why the State Police advertised their exam all over the papers and on TV....$35 x 16000 test takers =$560,000.....thats about 5 new crusiers they can buy now. *


I would hope that they could get at least 13 to 16 cruisers for that money.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by Gil:
> *I would hope that they could get at least 13 to 16 cruisers for that money. *


Depends... is masstroopers1 outfitting them, or just fleet? 









-Mike


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

To not get totally off topic, Eduacation is not crap it is very important. I should have said building new schools. If you read the newspapers especially in the Worcester County they are popping up brand new schools everywhere like crazy and they don't need too. I do agree many schools need renovation. All that needs to be done to those schools is to go in and renovate them. It costs less to renovate a school than to build a new one. NOt only that teachers complain up a storm about not being paid good money, Hell the average public school teacher makes close to $42,000 a year for only working 190 days a year and working only 6 to 7 hrs a day. It is true that the Teachers union is the largest in the state and that is why the state gives them everything they want. It is not a hard job. 
NOt only that I think the public school system(for Junior High and High School) should change and run more like the private schools. I've seen how the kids are and act in the public schools. In my humble opinion many of those kids could use a swift kick in the a$$ to straighten up. Teachers in private schools will not put up with the crap that goes on in the public schools.


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

to define new schools better. If a new school needs to be built, fine do it because it has to be done. However just to build new ones when the present one is fine and just needs renovation. To me that is shoveling extra money away. I'm seeing now newer schools being built just for the hell of it. Just my two cents.


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

So basically the purpose of this test is for some minor revenue so the Staties can get some new cruisers. GREAT!!! I swear why the hell do I want to be a friggen cop so mutch?







I should just become a leetch on society! I know how about a public official!







Aren't they getting a raise while we rub 2 nickles together! Makes sence to me.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

I'm glad this went off topic because I wanted to fly an idea by the general public and here's a good a place as any. I have a major problem with the way local aid is distributed in the state. In some states local aid is given but broken down nice and neat for the mayors/city managers. So say Anytown USA is receiving 10 Mil in local aid they are told that X amount of $$ is to be spent on Public Safety, Y is to be spent on education, Z is to be spent on DPW, and so on and so forth.

Instead the Commonwealth of Massachusetts just gives cities and towns their local aid money and they can spend it as they see fit. That in a perfect world would work great (remember Carla Howell's "Small government is beautiful" LOL). Unfortunately this is the real world and if a city or town is unfortunate enough to have mayors/city managers who are not Public Safety conscious problems can arise. Throw in that maybe the mayor made many campaign promises to build some new schools and WHAM!! you've got new schools and a grossly understaffed fire and police dept. Somebody @ some level of state government needs to make sure that the cities and towns are adequately protecting the property and lives of the citizens of the Commonwealth.

Time to sip my coffee and step down


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey be nice!

You think teaching is easy!? They don't have defensive tactics, weapons, and vests.

Besides, I have a Sergeant that makes about the same $$ as your teacher at 190 days, and only works about 150 days a year!


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

We have steadily been getting in the vicinty of FIVE unmarkeds for te "great unwashed" to use (Troopers don't rate the Ford Crown Vic unmarkeds, just Lt's and above)..That is a RIDICULOUS amount of cars for the large amount of Detectives we have. I had a 1995 Chevy Corsica with 100,000 miles, no radio, no lights and no siren. Nice!


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by cordasco:
> * So basically the purpose of this test is for some minor revenue so the Staties can get some new cruisers. GREAT!!! *


I am baffled by your comment...The purpose of the test was to get qualified candidates for a Recruit Training Troop, the 77th which will begin this Spring, likely to be followed by 2 more in the next 4 or so years. Am I to believe that you feel that you paid $35 so you should just be handed the job? What other "evil" purpose could the MSP have for the test? This is how the field works, get used to it or get out. 16,000 take the test, 300-600 get the job, end of story. Care to explain your issue??


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

Allow me to reiterate my current sence of frustration: 
First: I'm not talking about the Statie's test. I never took that, had no desire to take it, and got married that day. I'm talking about the Municipal Police Test. 

Second: I don't feel that I should be handed a job because I paid $35. That's just plain retarted to even incinuate. Did you read any of the other posts? 

I'm a bit flustered because I, along with 59 other people, scored high, got processed, passed every test and was told that I was all set for the academy. Now I, again along with the 59 other people who were cleared for the BPD academy, am being told that I have to pay another $50 to retake this stupid thing (AGAIN, FOR YOUR CLARIFICATION THE MUNICIPAL POLICE EXAM) with the hopes of getting a card to go through the whole process for a second time. If I wasn't processed for the academy in the first place, I would have no problem paying the $50 to re-take the test. 

In closing, YA, I'm fully aware of how the system works, thanks for your concern. However, you also don't screw around with people's lives by putting them through the whole hiring process and yanking the rug out from under them at the last minute. I hope that this explanation was suficient for you.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

cordasco, I hear your frustration and I feel for you, but what does that have to do with the State Police or their exam?  

-Mike


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Ok, so everybody will lay off cordasco, this is how this all started:



> Originally posted by Tiger Woody:
> * They just want everyone's $50. Thats why the State Police advertised their exam all over the papers and on TV....$35 x 16000 test takers =$560,000.....thats about 5 new crusiers they can buy now. *


I don't blame you one bit, I would be going coo-coo if that happened to me... I never even made it past signing the lists. I've also been hearing rumors that certain political figures are pushing to still put the class through, just so their nieces/nephews can get on BPD.


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

hawk,
I have no idea? Ask Whsfbl. He's the one who brought up the MSP exam.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by cordasco:
> * hawk,
> I have no idea? Ask Whsfbl. He's the one who brought up the MSP exam. *


OK, I will re-quote:



> Originally posted by whsfbl:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

Looks like Tiger Woody did:

They just want everyone's $50. Thats why the State Police advertised their exam all over the papers and on TV....$35 x 16000 test takers =$560,000.....thats about 5 new crusiers they can buy now.

My response about the "Staties and new cars" was in response to him.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2003)

Anyone else catching the math error?
Wouldn't it be $50.00 x 16000 = $800,000.00?


----------



## VTCOP (May 2, 2002)

eh, minor technicalities!


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

No; the MSP Exam in June was only $35.00, that's where he got the 16,000 people number. Not that it really matters, nobody is getting hired no matter what they paid or what they scored!









-Mike


----------



## 37-99 (May 7, 2002)

I have a question:

What recourse does a person have who's offered a conditional offer of employment and accepts it only to have the offer recinded?

Especially if the person gave their notice at their current employment. It's a disgrace that the recruit class was cancelled at the last minute. I think everyone involved would have rather gone through and get layed off in the end. Rather not going through at all.


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

37-99,
Unfortunately there is no recourse. Everybody who was slated to go into that class is screwed! there is no legal protection for someone who was offered a conditional offer but no final offer. Disgrace is putting it nicely. If they wanted to do right by us, they should have given us the final offer and then cancled it. This way we could have been grandfathered into the class regardless of the next test.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Well if Menino didn't spend like a drunken sailor these past 5 or 6 years, Boston would be better off financially. 
He's padded the payroll with every bum-kisser from Readville and Hyde Park. About 500 of them at last count. Used to be Southie got the best snow plowing when a winter storm arrived. Now you can hardly move there. You can eat off the streets in Hyde Park they are so clean. 
He should have saved and spent responsibly. Now he goes crying to Beacon Hill looking for a hand-out. It's a damn shame those 2 classes weren't hired.


----------

